# Can we overnight at Plymouth Brittany Ferries car park?



## esperelda (Sep 17, 2010)

Can anyone tell me if you can overnight at Brittany Ferries Plymouth car park if you're catching the early ferry? Many thanks in anticipation.


----------



## jwinder (Mar 29, 2006)

yes you can we turned up about 10pm last year and after they loaded for the last ferry we were allowed to park in a lane ready for the morning ferry
frank


----------



## Dougaitken (Aug 14, 2009)

*Ferry Terminal*

Hi

There have been a few discusions on this.

This should help giving you a couple of options if you are early.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Forums&file=viewtopic&t=99896

Doug


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

Done it many times - no problem. You won't be alone.


----------



## esperelda (Sep 17, 2010)

Thanks for the quick replies. I did do a search but the trouble is picking the right words to search for, I ended up with pages! I thought you must be able to but couldn't find out anything from their website. We are booked on the 11pm on Sunday 22 July but I am thinking we may try and get away a bit earlier and get the 8am one,


----------

